# Fancy dress help needed - Mama Mia



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi girls, the title says it all really...DH and I are going to a party v soon with the theme of Mama Mia.  I saw the film when it came out, but can't really remember any specific outfits.  Can anyone suggest something easy for us both to wear  ?!

Peacelily xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hope thia helps hun:

http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&rlz=1T4ACAW_enGB327GB327&q=mamma+mia+costumes&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=RYa3SomkKMWI4gbqyfV8&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1

Have a fab time at the party


----------

